

Txteagle: MTurk competitor with a twist - lecha
http://txteagle.com/

======
skolor
Uh, what? I thought the draw of MTurk was that you could offer up several
hundred $0.01-0.05 tasks, get a decent response for $10 or so. Unless SMS
prices are significantly cheaper elsewhere in the world, this would cost the
user $0.20 per job, so you would likely have to be paying some place in the
realm of $0.30+ to get any real completion rate.

~~~
lukas
SMS prices are much, much cheaper in the developing world. I've heard you can
get cellphone data plans in africa for less than a dollar a month?

